# 1.25" hole punch



## mb-squared (21/3/15)

Would anyone in the Sydney area happen to have a 1.25" hole punch I could borrow? I need to install a camco heating element in my BK and I'm not too keen to use a hole saw. I was just about to order a punch off of ebay, but then thought I might ask here first. pm me if you've got one you're willing to loan out for beer 

Cheers,

matto


----------



## n87 (21/3/15)

hey man,

i have a 34mm and 43mm hydraulic (among others) if they would suit.

swing me a PM


----------



## mb-squared (21/3/15)

hey n87, thanks for the offer. unfortunately, it seems that 34mm is just a hair too big. do you have a 32mm by any chance?


----------



## n87 (21/3/15)

next under thats a 27 (i think)
sorry.

offers open if you dont find something better


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/3/15)

I think I've got a 32.5mm punch here, that's only 0.75mm bigger than 1 1/4" I'll check tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## roastinrich (22/3/15)

Hey matto I got a stepped tungsten drill up to 32mm. Not a punch but I bought it to do my BK, just haven't gotten round to it.


----------



## mb-squared (22/3/15)

many thanks roastin. but I'm reluctant to borrow a step bit as (in my experience) they have limited life. I've never used a punch, but from what I understand they won't suffer any from punching out a couple holes. and a member here has been kind enough to lend me his for a few days. but thanks again. very kind of you. 

all the best

matto


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/3/15)

I have a TCT 32mm hole saw, think I used it once prolly still have some cutting fluid about. Your welcome to drop round (Emu Plains) with what ever you need to cut or borrow the bit. It's sat in a draw for ever may as well get some use.


MB


----------



## ian_2005 (23/3/15)

MB

I have a KegKing 32mm Tungsten Holesaw, Used once on my HLT

Im in blacktown if you want to borrow it, PM Me


----------



## mb-squared (23/3/15)

thanks MB and ian_2005, very kind of you both. I'm all sorted now. Cheers,

matto


----------

